# I need a new combo



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Last year I broke the reel on my fly rod . I don't know the brand but the rod is a 9' #5-6 (I think). At some point I looked it up and whatever it is, it was 150 bucks or so at bass pro, as a combo. I'm looking to upgrade since I really enjoyed the little time I tried fly fishing last year, so I'm looking for recommendations. Looking for the same weight and length, just don't know what's good as far as brands of rods, reels, and line go. I'd like to keep it under 4 bills. I'll be after bream, bass, specks and reds.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Look into getting a Taylor Reels Array in the 5/6 version. I have the 7/8 weight and it has worked flawlessly. They keep them under budget too! For the rod, there's not too many "extremely good" ones for around $200, but I would look into TFO or a Reddington rod for that price!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you're not in a hurry, you might want to look into the NW Florida Fly Fisher's club. There's a meeting in a couple weeks and tackle selection is going to be a topic.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks but my schedule keeps me from all the good stuff, including the free fly lessons from a while back. would there be a local retailer that has a setup ready to go or will this be something that has to be pieced together, so to speak?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I sell combos at my store but it's in OB. I'm not sure who deals in fly tackle closer to you. If you wanted to make the drive Id do my best to make it worth it for you, but that's up to you. 

I sell tackle made by Tibor, Hardy, Ross, Echo, G Loomis, Scientific Anglers and more.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I sell combos at my store but it's in OB. I'm not sure who deals in fly tackle closer to you. If you wanted to make the drive Id do my best to make it worth it for you, but that's up to you.
> 
> I sell tackle made by Tibor, Hardy, Ross, Echo, G Loomis, Scientific Anglers and more.


I wouldn't mind at all. I plan for this setup to be my go-to this year so it'd be worth it to me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well come on over. I'll pm you my schedule in the morning and we can get you set from there. We can do some casting too.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

10-4!! Thank you!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

That's a deal....Good Guy too................

Robin


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I bought a Temple fork Outfitters rod a few years back in 5/6 and love it, plus it has a lifetime warranty that they will hold to no questions asked.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Robin said:


> That's a deal....Good Guy too................
> 
> Robin


+1 on Chris


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Made the drive over to OB today to meet Chris and get a new setup. Chris really knows his stuff and took the time to answer all my questions and offered tips and even some casting instruction. I'm set up with a 7WT Ross Essense rod and Ross Evolution LT reel, he even spooled it up with backing and a new fly line. Feels great and I can't wait to practice, a lot!


----------

